# Woman arrested for attempting to vote twice



## Ravi (Nov 3, 2012)

Investigators today arrested a Southern Nevada woman suspected of trying to vote twice this week at two different polling locations.

Roxanne Rubin was taken into custody as she arrived for work at the Riviera hotel-casino, investigators said. Rubin, 56, is a registered Republican who lives in Henderson, according to the Clark County Registrar.

Southern Nevada woman is arrested on suspicion of trying to vote twice - Las Vegas Sun News


----------



## MeBelle (Nov 3, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Investigators today arrested a Southern Nevada woman suspected of trying to vote twice this week at two different polling locations.
> 
> Roxanne Rubin was taken into custody as she arrived for work at the Riviera hotel-casino, investigators said. Rubin, 56, is a registered Republican who lives in Henderson, according to the Clark County Registrar.
> 
> Southern Nevada woman is arrested on suspicion of trying to vote twice - Las Vegas Sun News



Awesome! The 'system' really works!


----------



## midcan5 (Nov 3, 2012)

This can't be true! A republican!  

"Through all the flip-flops, there has been one consistency in the campaign of Republican presidential nominee Mitt Romney: a contempt for the electorate."  Mitt Romney&rsquo;s election campaign insults voters - The Washington Post


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Nov 3, 2012)

MeBelle60 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Investigators today arrested a Southern Nevada woman suspected of trying to vote twice this week at two different polling locations.
> ...



Unlike Zombies, we conservatives don't care what party affiliation you are.. If you break the law you deserve to go to jail.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Nov 3, 2012)

MeBelle60 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Investigators today arrested a Southern Nevada woman suspected of trying to vote twice this week at two different polling locations.
> ...



not really !

Meet The 91-Year-Old WWII Veteran Targeted By Florida's Voter Purge


----------



## MeBelle (Nov 3, 2012)

midcan5 said:


> This can't be true! A republican!
> 
> "Through all the flip-flops, there has been one consistency in the campaign of Republican presidential nominee Mitt Romney: a contempt for the electorate."  Mitt Romney&rsquo;s election campaign insults voters - The Washington Post



WTH does your linked  blog opinion have to do with the alleged R attempting to vote twice in *Nevada*?

Answer: Nothing! This is not a Obama v Romney issue


----------



## Stephanie (Nov 3, 2012)

Thankfully she was caught


----------



## MeBelle (Nov 3, 2012)

Truthseeker420 said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Yes, really!
Come on!
The link provided is from May. I'm quite sure he's had plenty of time to 'prove' he is eligible to vote!


----------



## Meathead (Nov 3, 2012)

Ok, then we can all agree on voter ID and other measures to prevent voter fraud!

Wow, I'm glad that's resolved.


----------



## Pinocchio (Nov 3, 2012)

At least in Florida, you can't early cheat twice on Sunday .....


----------



## Warrior102 (Nov 3, 2012)

What a dumb ass - getting caught. So far, I've successfully voted three times and the week is young.


----------



## MeBelle (Nov 3, 2012)

Warrior102 said:


> What a dumb ass - getting caught. So far, I've successfully voted three times and the week is young.



^^^ smart ass!


----------



## Seawytch (Nov 3, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Investigators today arrested a Southern Nevada woman suspected of trying to vote twice this week at two different polling locations.
> 
> Roxanne Rubin was taken into custody as she arrived for work at the Riviera hotel-casino, investigators said. Rubin, 56, is a registered Republican who lives in Henderson, according to the Clark County Registrar.
> 
> Southern Nevada woman is arrested on suspicion of trying to vote twice - Las Vegas Sun News



And it wasn't voter ID that tripped her up...


----------



## PredFan (Nov 3, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Investigators today arrested a Southern Nevada woman suspected of trying to vote twice this week at two different polling locations.
> 
> Roxanne Rubin was taken into custody as she arrived for work at the Riviera hotel-casino, investigators said. Rubin, 56, is a registered Republican who lives in Henderson, according to the Clark County Registrar.
> 
> Southern Nevada woman is arrested on suspicion of trying to vote twice - Las Vegas Sun News



What kind of ctrap are you trying to feed us?

We're told that there is no voter fraud, now you're giving us an example of it.

Make up our minds.


----------



## Defiant1 (Nov 3, 2012)

I've heard of a number of RINO women who are voting for Obama.


----------



## daveman (Nov 3, 2012)

Woman arrested for attempting to vote twice
LAS VEGAS (FOX5) -
A southern Nevada woman was arrested on Friday afternoon at the Riviera hotel/casino for attempting to vote twice in the presidential election.

According to the office of the secretary of state, on or about Oct. 29, Roxanne Rubin voted at a polling station at the Anthem Community Center in Henderson. Later the same day, Rubin allegedly attempted to vote at the polling station at 9725 S. Eastern Ave.

A poll worker at the second station conducted a voter database search that indicated Rubin had already voted, something she denied.

She was not allowed to vote and a complaint was filed. Rubin was taken into custody by agents with Nevada's multi-jurisdictional Elections Integrity Task Force.

"I don't know why I'm here," Rubin told reporters as she was escorted to a waiting police car Friday.​


----------



## daveman (Nov 3, 2012)

So either she actually tried to vote twice, or someone else voted under her name the first time.


----------



## tooAlive (Nov 3, 2012)

Typical Obama supporter.


----------



## uscitizen (Nov 3, 2012)

Damn teabagger.


----------



## Truthmatters (Nov 3, 2012)

Guys you dont know the facts yet do you?


maybe someone voted in her stead at the other place and she is telling the truth.


Maybe a election worker marked the wrong name OR tried to vote for someone they KNEW moved from the area?



condeme and deside without the whole facts.

Its what you love to do


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 3, 2012)

Ann Coulter?


----------



## Valerie (Nov 3, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> Guys you dont know the facts yet do you?
> 
> 
> maybe someone voted in her stead at the other place and she is telling the truth.
> ...







  Irony, thy name is you...







daveman said:


> So either she actually tried to vote twice, or someone else voted under her name the first time.


----------



## Dreamy (Nov 3, 2012)

What??!! Didn't someone check her....er....forgetaboutit.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 3, 2012)

Valerie said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Guys you dont know the facts yet do you?
> ...



Oh, Snap.


----------



## Ravi (Nov 3, 2012)

Seawytch said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Investigators today arrested a Southern Nevada woman suspected of trying to vote twice this week at two different polling locations.
> ...



Exactly.


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 3, 2012)

It's no surprise she got caught Republicans don't nearly as much experience at that as Democrats do.


----------



## konradv (Nov 3, 2012)

Meathead said:


> Ok, then we can all agree on voter ID and other measures to prevent voter fraud!



There are much more sinister ways of committing fraud.  At least in MD they're being addressed and once again it's a Republican taking the hit.

Robocall: Schurick guilty of election fraud - Baltimore Sun


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Nov 3, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Investigators today arrested a Southern Nevada woman suspected of trying to vote twice this week at two different polling locations.
> 
> Roxanne Rubin was taken into custody as she arrived for work at the Riviera hotel-casino, investigators said. Rubin, 56, is a registered Republican who lives in Henderson, according to the Clark County Registrar.
> 
> Southern Nevada woman is arrested on suspicion of trying to vote twice - Las Vegas Sun News



Which is how alleged fraud is dealt with: if authorities have evidence of wrongdoing, address the issue with that suspected individual; dont presume everyone is guilty.


----------



## mamooth (Nov 3, 2012)

The amusing thing is what the FOX link just coincidentally left out ...
---
Rubin, 56, is a registered Republican
---
Southern Nevada woman is arrested on suspicion of trying to vote twice - Las Vegas Sun News

I would guess that this woman is just mentally not all there, as opposed to being deliberately criminal.


----------



## syrenn (Nov 3, 2012)

daveman said:


> Woman arrested for attempting to vote twice
> LAS VEGAS (FOX5) -
> A southern Nevada woman was arrested on Friday afternoon at the Riviera hotel/casino for attempting to vote twice in the presidential election.
> 
> ...




 

they arrested liesmatters?


----------



## kiwiman127 (Nov 3, 2012)

According to three studies, voter fraud has happened less than .001% in past elections, you have a better chance of getting hit by lightening.


----------



## daveman (Nov 3, 2012)

syrenn said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Woman arrested for attempting to vote twice
> ...



That seems to be the consensus:



mamooth said:


> I would guess that this woman is just mentally not all there...


----------



## syrenn (Nov 3, 2012)

they forgot the straight jacket.


----------



## OCA (Nov 3, 2012)

Probably Tea Party whacko.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Nov 3, 2012)

mamooth said:


> The amusing thing is what the FOX link just coincidentally left out ...
> ---
> Rubin, 56, is a registered Republican
> ---
> ...



From the posted link...................



> Investigators today arrested a Southern Nevada woman suspected of trying to vote twice this week at two different polling locations.
> 
> Roxanne Rubin was taken into custody as she arrived for work at the Riviera hotel-casino, investigators said. *Rubin, 56, is a registered Republican who lives in Henderson, according to the Clark County Registrar.*
> 
> Rubin allegedly cast a vote Monday at the Anthem Community Center in Henderson. Later that day, she tried to vote a second time at an early voting location on Eastern Avenue, investigators said.



I find it interesting that the GOP has been screaming at the top of their little lungs for voter ID laws because they were afraid that Obama supporters were going to be voting twice, yet the first one caught in this election for voter fraud is a REGISTERED REPUBLICAN!!!!


----------



## daveman (Nov 3, 2012)

ABikerSailor said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> > The amusing thing is what the FOX link just coincidentally left out ...
> ...


Yeah.  Now find one conservative who says she shouldn't be tried for it.

Good luck with that.


----------



## syrenn (Nov 3, 2012)

kiwiman127 said:


> According to three studies, voter fraud has happened less than .001% in past elections, you have a better chance of getting hit by lightening.




So THATS whats wrong with liesmatters! She got hit by lightning.....


----------



## ABikerSailor (Nov 3, 2012)

daveman said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > mamooth said:
> ...



Never said anything about conservatives saying she shouldn't be tried for it.  

My observation was that it's interesting how the GOP was trying to ramrod voter ID laws through the states because they were afraid that Dems would try to vote twice, yet it's one of their very own that has the first violation this year.

Reading comprehension.  Try it sometime.


----------



## kiwiman127 (Nov 3, 2012)

syrenn said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> > According to three studies, voter fraud has happened less than .001% in past elections, you have a better chance of getting hit by lightening.
> ...



I guess so!   After the lightening strike, I wonder who she voted for the second time around.  Did she cancel her own vote out and vote for Dems?


----------



## syrenn (Nov 3, 2012)

kiwiman127 said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > kiwiman127 said:
> ...


----------



## Steelplate (Nov 3, 2012)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Unless you violate your parole by making an anti-muslim movie....then you're elevated to Godlike status and are above the law.


----------



## Steelplate (Nov 3, 2012)

Warrior102 said:


> What a dumb ass - getting caught. So far, I've successfully voted three times and the week is young.



Just for shits and giggles.....I hope some government agency is lurking on here, tracks you by your IP address and makes your life miserable this year....full investigation....Questioning....hell, maybe even an IRS audit....

Even though I know you're not serious....it couldn't happen to a nicer dickhead.


----------



## GoneBezerk (Nov 3, 2012)

The hatred of Obamination is so strong that some Republicans are acting like Democraps now. 

Democraps have been doing this for decades, yet assholes here claim it was never true.....this is proof.

Rich liberals from NY, NJ, CT, etc vote in Florida by absentee and back in their home state every chance they get....


----------



## bodecea (Nov 3, 2012)

MeBelle60 said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > What a dumb ass - getting caught. So far, I've successfully voted three times and the week is young.
> ...



And you think he's joking.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 3, 2012)

Steelplate said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle60 said:
> ...



Exactly!


----------



## Steelplate (Nov 3, 2012)

GoneBezerk said:


> The hatred of Obamination is so strong that some Republicans are acting like Democraps now.
> 
> Democraps have been doing this for decades, yet assholes here claim it was never true.....this is proof.
> 
> Rich liberals from NY, NJ, CT, etc vote in Florida by absentee and back in their home state every chance they get....



I've never hated anyone in my life. Hell, I don't even hate ignoramuses like Warrior and his twisted gay biker fantasies.....I like to mess with people like him....but I certainly don't hate him for what could be an Internet persona.


----------



## Si modo (Nov 3, 2012)

Good.  A cheater got caught.


----------



## Immanuel (Nov 3, 2012)

ABikerSailor said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> > The amusing thing is what the FOX link just coincidentally left out ...
> ...



So?

Do you really think the fact that she is a Registered Republican actually means she voted for Romney?  If I were a diehard liberal who wanted to cheat by voting multiple times, I would damned sure register as a Republican so that if I did get caught, I would do much more damage to Republicans than Democrats.

Now, I don't know how she voted... but neither do you.

What I do know is that she deserves first a trial and then if she is convicted, regardless of who she voted for, she deserves to spend several years in prison: 15 to 25 ought to be a good length of time.

Immie


----------



## GoneBezerk (Nov 3, 2012)

Many of my relatives in NC are registered Democraps because that is the way it's been for decades in the family. They aren't voting for Obamination and I doubt they voted for him the first time. 

Someone being registered for a party doesn't mean they vote that way in "national" elections. In some areas, Democraps dominate the local economy, so people are Democraps by name not by voter.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 3, 2012)

Great glad she was caught unless someone took her Identity and voted. Funny how this could turn out too be a democrat stealing her Identity wouldn't it RAVI?


----------



## Steelplate (Nov 3, 2012)

Immanuel said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > mamooth said:
> ...



15-25 years for voter fraud? Fuck man....guess it's life without parole for shoplifting in your world.


----------



## daveman (Nov 3, 2012)

ABikerSailor said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


Uh huh.  The right opposes voter fraud no matter who does it.

The left?

They pretend theirs doesn't even exist.


----------



## Immanuel (Nov 3, 2012)

Steelplate said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Nah, shoplifting should be a misdemeanor unless it is over a couple of hundred dollars... now, creating a computer virus?  I think that deserves a trial and upon conviction the culprit needs to be taken out behind the courthouse and shot... don't even think about getting an appeal.

Maybe 15-25 is a little stiff.  I could go with 10.  What would you propose?

Immie


----------



## daveman (Nov 3, 2012)

Steelplate said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > What a dumb ass - getting caught. So far, I've successfully voted three times and the week is young.
> ...


Liberal "tolerance", ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Nov 3, 2012)

Steelplate said:


> GoneBezerk said:
> 
> 
> > The hatred of Obamination is so strong that some Republicans are acting like Democraps now.
> ...



or mental illness, which would clearly not be his fault.


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 3, 2012)

So this makes it Okay for Democrats to cheat?

BTW, the story says she was caught. That is if she was a Republican at all. 

College students at the Univ. of Michigan were voting as many as 10 times and nobody said anything about it. 

What about all of those voting machines switching Romney votes to Obama votes? What are the odds on as many as 5 swing states reporting this anomaly? Why is it always Romney votes changing to Obama votes? http://townhall.com/tipsheet/katiep...changing_romney_votes_to_obama_votes_be_fixed


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 3, 2012)

Steelplate said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



I almost would have too agree with you. but their are some twisted obama supporters that view obama as the second coming of Christ and would do any thing to help him win his earthly kingdom.

But I still think she may have had her Identity stolen and someone else may have vote first in her name, which is a good possibility


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 3, 2012)

daveman said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...


----------



## daveman (Nov 3, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> So this makes it Okay for Democrats to cheat?



The only justification they need is making sure the Democrat wins.

Funny how people who call themselves Democrats have such hatred for democracy, innit?


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 3, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Investigators today arrested a Southern Nevada woman suspected of trying to vote twice this week at two different polling locations.
> 
> Roxanne Rubin was taken into custody as she arrived for work at the Riviera hotel-casino, investigators said. Rubin, 56, is a registered Republican who lives in Henderson, according to the Clark County Registrar.
> 
> Southern Nevada woman is arrested on suspicion of trying to vote twice - Las Vegas Sun News


Damn crooked Republicans.  First the guy in Virginia, not this one.

Why are Republicans so dishonest?


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 3, 2012)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


Then make sure you don't vote for any zombies, wingnut.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 3, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Investigators today arrested a Southern Nevada woman suspected of trying to vote twice this week at two different polling locations.
> ...



I bet you also have the same out rage when democrats do it? Then I doubt it.


----------



## Clementine (Nov 3, 2012)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



That's right.    I especially get mad at Republicans for doing shit like this.    

I am more worried about several machines that were changing people's vote to Obama when they tried to vote for Romney.    I fail to see how a glitch in the system could be responsible.    And how do we know how many people didn't catch it and ended up being disenfranchised?     

We need to come up with a new system, but I am leery of using strictly electronic votes.   We need to have the paper trail, just in case.    Using a paper ballot that the machine records, then spits the paper back out to be kept as proof of the vote is best.


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 3, 2012)

So this makes it Okay for Democrats to cheat?

BTW, the story says she was caught. That is if she was a Republican at all. 

College students at the Univ. of Michigan were voting as many as 10 times and nobody said anything about it. 

What about all of those voting machines switching Romney votes to Obama votes? What are the odds on as many as 5 swing states reporting this anomaly? Why is it always Romney votes changing to Obama votes? RNC Demands Voting Machines Changing Romney Votes to Obama Votes Be Fixed - Katie Pavlich


----------



## daveman (Nov 3, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Investigators today arrested a Southern Nevada woman suspected of trying to vote twice this week at two different polling locations.
> ...


You mean, "Why are _two_ Republicans so dishonest?"


----------



## Politico (Nov 3, 2012)

Good. Throw her in jail.




Truthseeker420 said:


> Meet The 91-Year-Old WWII Veteran Targeted By Florida's Voter Purge



If you're alive for 90 years and can't prove you're a citizen maybe you shouldn't be voting.


----------



## Steelplate (Nov 3, 2012)

Immanuel said:


> Steelplate said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



how about a $50k fine, 2-5 years in a Federal prison, and the loss of voting privileges for life?

As far as computer viruses, they don't bother me as much as malware and spyware....that shit is insidious....and guess who collects that information of your Internet activities? marketing firms. Heck this website even does it....I went to the PA Renaissance Faire with my wife and was checking out some information on it, as I've never been to one before. Lo and behold, for a couple of weeks after looking up that information, the ads on this site were mostly.....for the Pennsylvania Renaissance Faire. Coincidence? I doubt it.


----------



## yidnar (Nov 3, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Investigators today arrested a Southern Nevada woman suspected of trying to vote twice this week at two different polling locations.
> 
> Roxanne Rubin was taken into custody as she arrived for work at the Riviera hotel-casino, investigators said. Rubin, 56, is a registered Republican who lives in Henderson, according to the Clark County Registrar.
> 
> Southern Nevada woman is arrested on suspicion of trying to vote twice - Las Vegas Sun News


thanks for showing the need for voter id !!


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 3, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Investigators today arrested a Southern Nevada woman suspected of trying to vote twice this week at two different polling locations.
> ...



STFU.......if dishonesty was such a problem to you you wouldn't support Obama.

The greatest fear everyone around here is having is that the sneaky fuck is going to steal the election regardless how the vote goes.

That illustrates that even if he does win.....this White House won't be considered legit or respected by a majority of Americans.


----------



## Steelplate (Nov 3, 2012)

Clementine said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle60 said:
> ...



How come only the RNC has gotten complaints? According to this article, the States in question have received no official complaints from citizens....only from the RNC.

Republicans Whip Up Fears of Rigged Voting Machines to Delegitimize a Likely Obama Win | Alternet


----------



## Yurt (Nov 3, 2012)

if the woman had been a democrat....we would never know about it and ravi certainly wouldn't have posted about it


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 3, 2012)

Yurt said:


> if the woman had been a democrat....we would never know about it and ravi certainly wouldn't have posted about it



True


----------



## daveman (Nov 3, 2012)

AlterNet?

You mean Alternate Reality.


----------



## Steelplate (Nov 3, 2012)

daveman said:


> AlterNet?
> 
> You mean Alternate Reality.



Oh...but brietbart is the word of God?

Didn't even look, did you? There's names and quotes in the article....seems to me they did their homework.


----------



## daveman (Nov 3, 2012)

Steelplate said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > AlterNet?
> ...


I'm sure they did.  But their analysis is skewed.  It's even in the title of the article:  "Republicans Whip Up Fears of Rigged Voting Machines to Delegitimize a Likely Obama Win"


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 3, 2012)

daveman said:


> Woman arrested for attempting to vote twice
> LAS VEGAS (FOX5) -
> A southern Nevada woman was arrested on Friday afternoon at the Riviera hotel/casino for attempting to vote twice in the presidential election.
> 
> ...



One has to wonder if someone else voted in her place the first time and got through without showing ID.


----------



## daveman (Nov 3, 2012)

Ernie S. said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Woman arrested for attempting to vote twice
> ...


A distinct possibility.


----------



## Steelplate (Nov 3, 2012)

daveman said:


> Steelplate said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Oh....I know what you're saying....but I've seen the same or worse headlines posted by right wingers and you guys eat it up like peanut butter....never even question it. I just want to know the truth....is there really a problem? If so, why aren't there complaints coming in from private citizens to their respective state election commissions?

If there are, great....lets get it worked out....according to the article, voters have multiple opportunities to review their choices....I mean, I don't honestly know....but if all the complaints ate coming from the RNC and not private citizens, it leads me to believe that they are preparing you right wingers for four more years of outrage and hatred in case of an Obama win.


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 3, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


Examples?


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 3, 2012)

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


No.

*GOP voter registration fraud probe widens*


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 3, 2012)

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


Still no.

*FBI investigating voter registration company Strategic Allied Consulting for fraud*


----------



## Dreamy (Nov 3, 2012)

Ernie S. said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Woman arrested for attempting to vote twice
> ...


 
Possible. I mentioned that last week on another thread. Without IDs I could(some here thought I really was going to do so in my tongue in cheek post) vote many times especially if you know your precinct and area like I do.


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 3, 2012)

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


Nope!


*Florida voter fraud charge tied to state Republican party*


----------



## Dreamy (Nov 3, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


 
Looks like the GOP  powers that be dealt with it as soon as they were made aware the firm was no good.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 3, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Arkansas Democrats Plead Guilty to Voter Fraud

52 DEMOCRATS Arrested and/or Convicted of Voter Fraud so far and Race or the N.A.A.C.P. Wasnt an Issue

52 DEMOCRATS Arrested and/or Convicted of Voter Fraud so far and Race or the N.A.A.C.P. Wasn&#8217;t an Issue | Newsnet 14


----------



## Immanuel (Nov 3, 2012)

Steelplate said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > Steelplate said:
> ...



I could go with your penalty.

Viruses are worse as far as I am concerned because so many of them are set to literally destroy your computer and the data contained therein.  Try 'em and if guilty, shoot the bastards.

Immie


----------



## Connery (Nov 3, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> 52 DEMOCRATS Arrested and/or Convicted of Voter Fraud so far and Race or the N.A.A.C.P. Wasn&#8217;t an Issue
> 
> 52 DEMOCRATS Arrested and/or Convicted of Voter Fraud so far and Race or the N.A.A.C.P. Wasn&#8217;t an Issue | Newsnet 14


Thanks for the info....

This is what your source is about: "Africa is for Africans, Asia is for Asians, and European lands are for everyone&#8230;. This IS Genocide! We must fight this program with every tool we have at our disposal, and for now at least we have the web.

The goal of this site is to ensure our people have all the facts available on issues that affect our race."

About Us | Newsnet 14


----------



## daveman (Nov 3, 2012)

Steelplate said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Steelplate said:
> ...


I don't need my reactions and opinions dictated to me.  I'm not a leftist.


----------



## daveman (Nov 3, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...





Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


And if anyone's proven to be guilty, I hope they're punished.

As I said, conservatives oppose vote fraud no matter who does it.

The left?  

Not so much.


----------



## Dot Com (Nov 3, 2012)

Connery said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > 52 DEMOCRATS Arrested and/or Convicted of Voter Fraud so far and Race or the N.A.A.C.P. Wasnt an Issue
> ...



nice going bigreb


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 3, 2012)

I'm going to register as a Democrat then get a phony death certificate so I can vote as many times as I like.


----------



## Dot Com (Nov 3, 2012)

they need to send that repub to arpaio's tent city jail.


----------



## Connery (Nov 3, 2012)

Dot Com said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Float a turd. I need to see who shat it...


----------



## Noomi (Nov 3, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Investigators today arrested a Southern Nevada woman suspected of trying to vote twice this week at two different polling locations.
> 
> Roxanne Rubin was taken into custody as she arrived for work at the Riviera hotel-casino, investigators said. Rubin, 56, is a registered Republican who lives in Henderson, according to the Clark County Registrar.
> 
> Southern Nevada woman is arrested on suspicion of trying to vote twice - Las Vegas Sun News



One Republican is worried that Mitt won't win, so she tried to cast her vote twice. How many other Republicans will attempt the same, or even succeed at voting twice?


----------



## mamooth (Nov 3, 2012)

I'm still thinkin' dumb person.

There really are people that dumb. And that's where a lot of the "Vote Fraud" comes from. The dimwits simply don't understand that they can't vote once at each voting center, or that they can't vote if they're an illegal alien, and so on. You'll always get a few like that.


----------



## Immanuel (Nov 3, 2012)

Noomi said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Investigators today arrested a Southern Nevada woman suspected of trying to vote twice this week at two different polling locations.
> ...



Since you have no idea how this woman voted or if she is guilty of the accusation, perhaps the better question is how many other Republicans will the liberals trump up charges against?  That question is as valid as yours.  There is absolutely no proof that this woman didn't register Republican and vote Democrat.  There is absolutely no proof that this woman did in fact vote twice.  It is just as likely that Democrats will wage war against those who they think will vote for Romney as it is that this woman actually voted twice for Obama... after all, according to Democrats, Romney is waging war against women. 

Immie


----------



## SuMar (Nov 3, 2012)

midcan5 said:


> This can't be true! A republican!
> 
> "Through all the flip-flops, there has been one consistency in the campaign of Republican presidential nominee Mitt Romney: a contempt for the electorate."  Mitt Romney&rsquo;s election campaign insults voters - The Washington Post



Where in the article does it say it was a Republican?


----------



## SuMar (Nov 3, 2012)

Noomi said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Investigators today arrested a Southern Nevada woman suspected of trying to vote twice this week at two different polling locations.
> ...




Please point it out in the article that the woman was a Republican voting for Romney..


----------



## whitehall (Nov 3, 2012)

The system works and it might give democrats a cause for concern that electronic machines also offer an instant data base to monitor voter I.D. at least in Nevada.


----------



## Qantrill (Nov 3, 2012)

I hear the lady in Nevada was Lance Armstrong's mother.


----------



## CrotchetyGeezer (Nov 4, 2012)

Steelplate said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Screw life without parole for shoplifting. How about, instead, being hung upside down by their toes and being fed X-Lax for a week?


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 4, 2012)

Dreamy said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...


It's run by a guy who has been fined before, and who has a history of voter fraud while working for Republicans.  These same Republicans (Rove, et al) hired him again to do what they know he is good at doing.

Play innocent all you want.


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 4, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...




You're linking to a White Supremacist site on this board???!!!

Reported.

There is no date on that article.  The onlyt date I found concerns 2008, so you have failed to show Democratic voter fraud in this election.

And your source is not only racist, it's suspect.


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 4, 2012)

Connery said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > 52 DEMOCRATS Arrested and/or Convicted of Voter Fraud so far and Race or the N.A.A.C.P. Wasn&#8217;t an Issue
> ...


You should also report his post, so that they take it seriously.


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 4, 2012)

Dot Com said:


> they need to send that repub to arpaio's tent city jail.


He's probably going to get voted out.


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 4, 2012)

Dot Com said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


Yeah, he's an asshole.  He sends us all - unknowingly - to a white supremacist website.  Who knows if the FBI is logging visits that site, etc.


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 4, 2012)

SuMar said:


> midcan5 said:
> 
> 
> > This can't be true! A republican!
> ...


The OP.


----------



## CrotchetyGeezer (Nov 4, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> SuMar said:
> 
> 
> > midcan5 said:
> ...



How do they know she's a registered Republican? Voting records are supposed to be private and how the hell would anyone have gotten hold of her voting information? I'd like to see their proof that she's a Republican. I suspect they're just simply making crap up.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 4, 2012)

Connery said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > 52 DEMOCRATS Arrested and/or Convicted of Voter Fraud so far and Race or the N.A.A.C.P. Wasn&#8217;t an Issue
> ...



From the source that I used are these 6 democrats Black asshole?






I don't get your defending the racist syndie? Don't be so stupid to twist what I post into something it not. 


OK you want to play it that way? From the original source can also be found in other sources
Three North Carolina Democrats admit voting twice for Obama
Three North Carolina Democrats admit voting twice for Obama - Yahoo! News

Mississippi NAACP leader sent to prison for 10 counts of voter fraud | The Daily Caller


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 4, 2012)

Dot Com said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



The information can be verified from other sources dumb com but go a head play it that fucking way.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 4, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > Connery said:
> ...



projecting again.


----------



## Ravi (Nov 4, 2012)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Investigators today arrested a Southern Nevada woman suspected of trying to vote twice this week at two different polling locations.
> ...



^This. More and more laws are written with the assumption that everyone is guilty. That's how I see the voter ID laws.


----------



## KissMy (Nov 4, 2012)

Some Democrat ARORN nut already voted for this lady. Then she tried to cast her vote & is punished for the democrapers fraud.


----------



## Seawytch (Nov 4, 2012)

CrotchetyGeezer said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > SuMar said:
> ...



How you are registered is not private information. Your party affiliation is public information.


----------



## Connery (Nov 4, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



You obviously do not understand what Newsnet 14's  self proclaimed purpose is about.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 4, 2012)

Connery said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Connery said:
> ...



Just the facts please. is the content with in the link truthful? were those people arrested and jailed for voter fraud? That's what you need to focus on


----------



## Connery (Nov 4, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



The source is who interprets the information then tells you what to think. I am more concerned with your source.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 4, 2012)

Connery said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Connery said:
> ...



The arrests and convictions can be verified yes or no?


----------



## Connery (Nov 4, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



I have no idea, post a primary source. That way we can move on to more a substantive discussion.


----------



## California Girl (Nov 4, 2012)

At least she wasn't dumb enough to announce her fraud on Facebook, like this guy...

http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/201...a-already-will-vote-5th-time-on-election-day/


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 4, 2012)

Connery said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Connery said:
> ...


There is your problem

MS NAACP Leader Sent to Prison
for 10 Counts of Voter Fraud

MS NAACP Leader Sent to Prison for 10 Counts of Voter Fraud


----------



## Connery (Nov 4, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



I do not have a problem. People are scummy when it comes election time. Some will do anything to have their choice in office. I am glad she got caught.

However, I wanted a more credible source.

Here are her particulars:


*
Lessadolla Sowers*

Booking No: 72121
Name: LESSADOLLA SOWERS
Race: BLACK
Gender: FEMALE
Birth date: 2/18/1944
Height: 5&#8242; 8&#8243; (1.73 m)
Weight: 219 lb (99 kg)
Complexion: DARK
Build: LARGE
Eye Color: BROWN
Hair Color: BLACK
Entry Date: 4/22/2011
Location: CMCF
Unit: CMCF 2
Location Change Date: 4/26/2011
Number of Sentences: 10
Total Length: 5 YEARS
Charges:
Offense		Sentence Length		County of Conviction		Sentence Date		Tentative Release
FRAUD		5 YEARS		TUNICA			4/18/2016
FRAUD		5 YEARS		TUNICA			
FRAUD		5 YEARS		TUNICA

External Links:
&#9654; (dailycaller.com) Mississippi NAACP leader sent to prison for 10 counts of voter fraud
&#9654; (pajamasmedia.com) NAACP official convicted of voter fraud
&#9654; (dailycaller.com) Mississippi NAACP leader sent to prison for 10 counts of voter fraud
&#9654; (Sowers guilty on ten voter fraud counts) Sowers guilty on ten voter fraud counts

Lessadolla Sowers Mugshot - Tunica County, MS


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 4, 2012)

Connery said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Connery said:
> ...



It's not rocket science it's doesn't take a masters to verify the source.


----------



## Meathead (Nov 4, 2012)

Connery said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Connery said:
> ...


Lovely mug shot at the bottom.


----------



## daveman (Nov 4, 2012)

Noomi said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Investigators today arrested a Southern Nevada woman suspected of trying to vote twice this week at two different polling locations.
> ...


http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/201...a-already-will-vote-5th-time-on-election-day/


----------



## Connery (Nov 4, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Whatever.....I do not like the taste of Kool-Aid nor do I subscribe to the credo of Newsnet 14


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 4, 2012)

Connery said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Connery said:
> ...



I used the link because it was the first on the search engine and has the larger numbers of democrats. But what ever.


----------



## Meathead (Nov 4, 2012)

Ms Sowers

http://thumbs.mugshots.com/gallery/images/2/f0/0c/Lessadolla-Sowers_mugshot.400x800.jpg


----------



## Meathead (Nov 4, 2012)

Meathead said:


> Ms Sowers
> 
> http://thumbs.mugshots.com/gallery/images/2/f0/0c/Lessadolla-Sowers_mugshot.400x800.jpg


Come to think of it, maybe photo ID shouldn't be necessary.


----------



## Ravi (Nov 4, 2012)

Why is USMB hiding the fact that she is a Republican?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 4, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Why is USMB hiding the fact that she is a Republican?



No one has done that try again.


----------



## Ravi (Nov 4, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Why is USMB hiding the fact that she is a Republican?
> ...


My thread title was changed.


----------



## daveman (Nov 4, 2012)

Ravi said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 4, 2012)

Ravi said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



That's an issue between you and a mod or the mods not with the members of the USMB. 
However I pointed out that her identity could have been stolen and someone else voted in her name before she went to vote. Are you sure shes' guilty of trying to vote twice?


----------



## Ravi (Nov 4, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Interesting to see that you, and daveman, support censorship when it protects your own.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 4, 2012)

Ravi said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Censorship? Correcting the title is censorship? Will you give an apology to the woman if it's found out that someone else voted in her name?


----------



## Connery (Nov 4, 2012)

This is terrible, much like an epidemic....

An "employee of Strategic Allied Consulting, a contractor for the Republican Party of Virginia, had been scheduled to appear last Tuesday before a grand jury after he was charged with tossing completed registration forms into a recycling bin. But state prosecutors canceled Colin Smalls grand jury testimony to gather more information, with their focus expanding to the firm that had employed Small, which is led by longtime GOP operative Nathan Sproul

Sprouls firms and political consulting operations have faced questions over the past eight years, including investigations and formal charges of suppressing Democratic votes, destroying voter registrations and other election violations. The charges against Small came a month after voter registration work by a Sproul company prompted a fraud investigation in Florida.

Nine Florida counties reported in September that hundreds of voter registration forms submitted by Sprouls firm contained irregularities such as suspicious, conflicting signatures and missing information"

Virginia voter fraud case expands to focus on GOP firm - The Washington Post


----------



## daveman (Nov 4, 2012)

Ravi said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


Censorship?  What a whiner.

Here's the title of the article:

Southern Nevada woman is arrested on suspicion of trying to vote twice

Why did you alter the title?


----------



## Ravi (Nov 4, 2012)

Yep, the two idiots approve of censorship. You gotta love how they keep exposing themselves as hypocrites.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 4, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Yep, the two idiots approve of censorship. You gotta love how they keep exposing themselves as hypocrites.


Will you give an apology to the woman if it's found out that someone else voted in her name?
UIs allowing to embellish protected form to free speech and should never be censored?


----------



## daveman (Nov 4, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Yep, the two idiots approve of censorship. You gotta love how they keep exposing themselves as hypocrites.



You haven't been censored, moron.  Now stop your whining.

Of course, if you stopped whining, your post count would remain static.


----------



## Papageorgio (Nov 4, 2012)

MeBelle60 said:


> midcan5 said:
> 
> 
> > This can't be true! A republican!
> ...



A damn woman or a damn R, or maybe a person.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Nov 4, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, the two idiots approve of censorship. You gotta love how they keep exposing themselves as hypocrites.
> ...



Sure...............IF it can be proven that someone else stole her identity, and voted before she did.  However..............that's what trials are for.

But, remember..................the GOP has already been accused of voter registration problems, especially with that firm they hired that had to quit.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 4, 2012)

ABikerSailor said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



oh it can be easily proven find out if the  people that hand out the ballots recognize her from both polling places.
And the democrats have also been accused of voter fraud so what else is new?


----------



## ABikerSailor (Nov 4, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Like I said, that's for the courts to decide, not me.  The evidence points to her trying to vote twice, she was arrested, and is now waiting trial.

Same thing would happen if you broke any law.  If the evidence points to you doing it, they arrest you and let you wait for a trial.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 4, 2012)

ABikerSailor said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...





> The evidence points to her trying to vote twice, she was arrested, and is now waiting trial.


What evidence?


----------



## ABikerSailor (Nov 4, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



When she tried to vote for the second time, at the verification of who she was, it popped up that she'd voted twice.

Are you this retarded in real life?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 4, 2012)

ABikerSailor said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


Thats not evidence can you prove she voted the first or did someone else steal her identity and vote in her place?

That's why I said this and you blew it off

oh it can be easily proven find out if the people that hand out the ballots recognize her from both polling places.


----------



## CrotchetyGeezer (Nov 4, 2012)

Seawytch said:


> CrotchetyGeezer said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



You got something to qualify your claim?


----------



## Seawytch (Nov 4, 2012)

CrotchetyGeezer said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > CrotchetyGeezer said:
> ...



_Adding to the discontent, Scott said, is the fact that a voters party affiliation and the type of ballot they requested is a matter of public record, which means anybody can request the information if they are so inclined._

http://www.bonnercountydailybee.com/news/local/article_b4eee8be-999c-11e1-a4d9-001a4bcf887a.html


----------



## Noomi (Nov 5, 2012)

SuMar said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...





> Rubin, 56, is a registered Republican who lives in Henderson, according to the Clark County Registrar.



Who else would she have been voting for?


----------



## ABikerSailor (Nov 5, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Quick question............if she's so easily proven innocent, then why isn't some GOP super PAC jumping to her rescue so that they can prove their point of illegals stealing identities and voting for the liberal candidate?


----------



## Immanuel (Nov 5, 2012)

Noomi said:


> SuMar said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



Obama.  You don't think someone dishonest enough to vote multiple times is going to register honestly, do you?

Immie


----------



## Ravi (Nov 5, 2012)

Immanuel said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > SuMar said:
> ...


You mean like Ann Coulter?


----------



## Immanuel (Nov 5, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...


 

You think she is voting for Obama like all the others who hate America and want to destroy it?

Immie


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 5, 2012)

ABikerSailor said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



I'm not saying she's innocent or guilty no one no the facts
It is possible that someone went to the polling places and used her name to vote.
Careful how quick you jump on something without knowing the facts.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Nov 6, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Hey stupid...................if you'd listened to my previous posts, you'd see that I said that it's not for us, but rather for the courts to decide.

I guess reading comprehension is hard for those from the south.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 6, 2012)

ABikerSailor said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Dumb ass stupid son of a bitch you're the one that thinks she's guilty for trying to vote a second time. Is their proof she voted the first time?


----------



## ABikerSailor (Nov 6, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Sorry, but if her identity had already voted, that points to her to prove it wasn't her.  They caught her as having voted in another place when she went in for the one they caught her on and said that according to the computer, she'd already voted.

The computer verification says that she voted twice, which is why they arrested her.

For someone as stupid as you, I'm surprised you have opposable thumbs.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 6, 2012)

ABikerSailor said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Talk about stupid. no one is arguing that her identity has voted twice, but you and Ravi think she has voted twice. So where is your proof?


----------



## candycorn (Nov 6, 2012)




----------

